# Enco knee mill BP clone $1500 Portland area



## JimDawson (Nov 26, 2019)

Worth a look if you need it.









						Enco Milling machine
					

Older Enco 42in milling machine for sale. Includes Digital readout. Some tooling and a vise. Under power. Can see it run. Could use some simple maintenance.Could use new belts and brake adjust. Will...



					portland.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 27, 2019)

Exact machine I have in here at work . Not a variable speed but has a 2 speed motor which is convenient . If that were on my side of the country I would be on it for that price .


----------

